# Nub Habano 464 Cigar Review - It's a..well, it's sort of a...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The hardest thing about Nubs is deciding what type to classify it: "Bastardo Poco Gordo" might fit the bill. But no matter what you call them, the...

Read the full review here: Nub Habano 464 Cigar Review - It's a..well, it's sort of a...


----------

